# Looking for a furry friend? Consider the following options



## RenataM

Prada can you sticky this thread please?

Hello everyone!
After seeing a couple of threads that were started by fellow TPFers looking for advice on where to find a pet I suggested to Prada Psycho about starting a reference thread with information for rescue groups and shelters.

I am a strong supporter of adopting a pet from a rescue group or shelter and giving them a second chance to be loved. There is nothing wrong with getting a dog from a reputable breeder however if it's a specific breed you have in mind there are rescue groups for pretty much every breed of dog, cat and even small critters like bunnies and hampsters.

Feel free to add to this thread and include your personal experience.

www.petfinder.org is an amazing website to start off and you can narrow down you search by anymal type, breed, age, gender, etc. It will also allow you to search for pets in your area so you don't have to travel far to find your next furry companion.

I adopted my aussie shepherd from ARPH - Aussie Rescue and Placement Helpline. SO and I had to fill a very detailed application and we had a representative came to our home and assess the property to make sure our new pet would have enough space to run and also fences since aussies are herding dogs and if they're allowed to get bored they will go on excursions or try to herd cars/bikes/pedestrians.


----------



## Blue_Hour_Girl

ITA,that is such a GREAT idea.


----------



## Dollie

Hm, i like this! Although i probably wouldn't be adopting another pet anytime too soon, i'd still like to show some support! Thank you for this very useful link! I'll keep it in mind if i ever need to find a new furry companion! (= I am currently happily in love with my two Chihuahuas!


----------



## RenataM

Thanks for the replies ladies...I will be adding other links added by fellow pfers in other threads to have a bigger "data base"...now if I could just take a break from work


----------



## RenataM

nextnewface posted some links to Greyhound rescue groups
http://www.greyhoundpetsinc.org/adopt.html
http://www.adopt-a-greyhound.org/directory/list.cfm
http://rescuedgreyhounds.com/


----------



## RenataM

Prada Psycho has a beautiful page documenting her adopted fur baby Sam
http://hometown.aol.com/vyolin/myhomepage/photo.html


----------



## RenataM

Beagle rescue group:
http://www.brewbeagles.org/available-beagles.php?page_id=8&region=mid_atlantic


----------



## jillybean307

This is a great website to learn tons about beagles: http://www.beagles-on-the-web.com/  plus they feature beagles who need rescuing.


----------



## passerby

RenataM, thank you for starting this wonderful thread.

If anyone of you in the UK is looking to adopt a border collie or a working sheepdog, please visit this site:

http://www.wiccaweys.co.uk/start.html


----------



## RenataM

* passerby *you are very welcome... Shelter pets make some of the best pets..they eill always be very grateful to be given a second chance.

I did some more research and found a similar website to petfinder and it has an amazing data base of rescue groups, cats and dogs for adoption and also many reputable causes you can donate to. The link is: http://www.1-800-save-a-pet.com/

Some more information on Australian Shepherd Rescue Groups:
Main ARPH web page: http://aussierescue.org/
In Ontario, Canada: http://www.ontarioaussies.ca/
Northeastern USA: http://members.aol.com/arphinc/page_3.html


----------



## KatsBags

We adopted both our cats from petfinder.com. What a great site!


----------



## RenataM

Thank you *Irishgal* for the link for the Doxie rescue where she got both her Doxies:

www.delgadog.com

In addition to the doxie rescue she added this wonderful link to a Pet Loss Grief Support Website containingthe story of rainbow bridge, live chat rooms and a weekly candle ceremony in memory of our beloved pets:


www.petloss.com


----------



## surferchick2

I just went to their new little pet store (in the seattle/mill creek area) today and unlike the larger chain stores, every portion of sales goes toward rescue.  If you need to purchase items for your dog, consider this option.  They're geared toward healthy, holistic alternatives also and extremely warm and caring.  

http://www.rescuepup.org


----------



## surferchick2

Oh, and I forgot to add.  They're all volunteers, not paid employees even though it looks like a retail store.  So, that's extra $$ that goes to animals, instead of people.


----------



## StinkyMonkey

For anyone in the Orange County California area this is an excellent agency.  We adopted Glenn, our domestic short haired black beauty from them.
http://petadoption.co.orange.ca.us/animals/

For anyone along the OC coast, HB in particular, there is a wonderful shelter off of PCH and Newland that my husband and I try visit once or twice a month. This shelter allows volunteers to walk the dogs and sometimes you are able to take them to the dog beach!!! I always leave this particular shelter crying because I want to take all the animals home with me!!!
http://www.ochumanesociety.com/

Please spread the word.  There are so many animals that need loving homes and families.


----------



## RenataM

Maltese Rescue information and a good website for information on the breed:
http://www.malteseonly.com/rescues.shtml


----------



## tachikomatic

Shiba Inu Rescue: http://national.shibarescue.org/
Siberian Husky Rescue: http://www.siberianrescue.com/

Small Dog Rescue: http://www.smalldogrescue.org/
or http://www.smalldoghumane.org/

Siamese Rescue: http://www.siameserescue.org/

Purebred Cat Rescue: http://purebredcatbreedrescue.org/

Chinchilla Rescue: http://www.chinchillarescue.org/


----------



## mcmahan706

If you are in Southeastern NC- please look up The Haven in Raeford, NC. They also hold pet adoptions at Petsmart in Fayetteville, NC. 

"The largest no-kill animal shelter in North Carolina has been asked by state officials to provide more space to house its nearly 1,100 animals, but the shelter's founder said the upgrades could cost $2 million. About 700 dogs and 450 cats are kept at Friends for Life at the Haven, a shelter located about five miles west of Raeford. State officials have asked the organization to build additional shelter because of the number of animals it houses."


----------



## Prada Psycho

Things seem to be getting covered here really well, but I wanted to add that adopting an animal from animal control/humane society or other rescue groups is the most satisfying thing anyone can possibly do. We were so totally devastated when Sam died that we couldn't breathe. I was seriously concerned that my husband would never recover. Then he saw Gracie's mug shot and then Gracie when he came home.......it was all over. He's totally in love. 

So many people comment on how we rescued Gracie, but the reality is that Gracie rescued us.


----------



## kallison

^okay, that made me tear up...

my ruby came from a shelter and they were going to euthanize her (it's NOT a no kill shelter). and i think the same way as prada...i didn't save ruby. she has saved me. every time i'm upset and i see that face, it just goes away and everything is okay again. she's my saving grace.


----------



## cupcake

I volunteer for a no-kill cat rescue and placement center in West Michigan. All of the kitties up for adoption are listed on Petfinder.  They are all up-to-date on their shots and have been spayed/neutered. 

The most amazing thing is that there is a special shelter called Big Sid's which is designated solely for kitties who are FIV and/or FeLV positive. They are placed there and allowed to live there the rest of their lives unless they are lucky enough to be adopted, which does happen.

http://www.crashslanding.org/index.html
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/crashslanding.html


----------



## lelgin

One of my favorite places that I always give money to is Best Friends in Utah. They save all pets, no matter what shape they are in.

www.bestfriends.org

It is my dream to vacation there one day.


----------



## rothjess

For any of you in the Albuquerque area, my girl came from the nice people at ANEW.  I still send them a card and some PetSmart gift cards every year with updates on how she's doing.
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/anew.html

Here's also a link a lot of the shelters in New Mexico:
http://shelters.theanimalnet.com/NewMexicopets.htm

I have to agree, shelter / rescue animals make the best pets. I strongly encourage anyone who's looking to adopt to check out your local shelters.


----------



## Juicy Girl

I love the message you wrote! I totally agree that adopting a pet is a great idea! Every animal deserves to be loved!


----------



## nextnewface

lelgin said:


> One of my favorite places that I always give money to is Best Friends in Utah. They save all pets, no matter what shape they are in.
> 
> www.bestfriends.org
> 
> It is my dream to vacation there one day.



Wow. That's fantastic  Thanks for posting, I'd love to volunteer there one day


----------



## snowwhite

Great idea, RenataM!!!  

I've found a lot of rescue groups by googling "pet rescue" and the name of the city I live in.  

YAY to everyone who adopts rescue animals and to those who support these organizations!!!


----------



## apple_28

Any animal rescue organizations located in Canada?


----------



## nextnewface

^Here's the ones that I know of in Quebec:

Sphinx Project: http://www.sphinxprojet.com/en/
Animal Rescue Network: http://www.reseausecoursanimal.org/
Animatch: http://www.animatch.ca/fr-accueil.asp
Steri-Animal: http://members.petfinder.org/~QC10/index.html
CASCA (cats): http://www.cascaorg.com/
SOS Miow: http://www.1-800-save-a-pet.com/adoption_rescue/70305.html
Rosie's Animal Adoption: http://www.rosieanimaladoption.org/
ACSA: http://www.centreacsa.com/accueil.asp
Golden Retriever Rescue: http://www.goldenrescuequebec.com/
SPCA Montérégie: http://www.spcamonteregie.com/
SPCA Laurentides-Labelle: http://www.spcall.ca/


Greyhound Rescues in Canada:

Greyhound Pets Inc: http://www.greyhoundpetsinc.org/
Northwest Canadian Greyhound League: http://www.ncgl.ca/index.php
Chinook Winds Greyhound Rescue: http://www.chinookwindsgreyhounds.org/
Saga: http://www.sagaa.org/
Adopt a Greyhound of Central Canada: http://www.adopt-a-greyhound.com/
GRA Canada: http://www.gracanada.com/
GINA: http://www.saveagrey.com/
NGA: http://www.xracer.ca/
Greyhound Rescue Quebec: http://www.soslevriersquebec.com/home.html
The League of Extraordinary Greyhounds: http://www.t-legs.com/
Maritime Greyhounds: http://www.greyhoundadoption.ca/
Greyhounds Atlantic Canada: http://www.gpac.ca/​


----------



## nextnewface

Ontario Rescue, two that I know of:
4 Legged Love: http://www.4leggedlove.com/
SOAR: http://www.geocities.com/furkidsrescuecanada/

Also, if anyone in Canada is looking for a rescue organization, go here: http://www.canadasguidetodogs.com/rescue.htm

And pick your province. They will list TONS of shelters 
​


----------



## passerby

Best Friends Animal Society is simply wonderful and at the moment they are involved in helping 400 cats at a rescue in Nevada:

http://network.bestfriends.org/nyecounty/news/


----------



## tachikomatic

the animal rescue site 
click daily to feed animals for free  --just thought I'd post this link, since I do that. 
if anyone questions; it's real.


----------



## LVobsessed415

anyone know of a good chihuahua rescue group?


----------



## Danica

For anyone in the  New Jersey area who likes French Bulldog's... I go to this site quite often, so many cute Frenchies...especially this one (*******) 
http://www.frenchbulldogvillage.com/k_kid_cosette.htm  i'm in love with her. 
*heart melts*


----------



## Danica

LVobsessed415 said:


> anyone know of a good chihuahua rescue group?


 

http://www.chihuahua-rescue.com/postit/caregion.htm


----------



## Ethereal Beauty

_My two little angels, Precious and Princess, were near death when I rescued them. They were under a house, in a scorching hot atmosphere..._

_I had found their poor mother who had passed on and heard little their little mews. _

_They were quite thin when I found them but they've fattened up nicely now. They're happy and healthy and I am glad that I have them... spoiled little things._


----------



## VCHIK

My local humane society (Nebraska Humane Society in Omaha) keeps lists of people who are looking to adopt specific breeds.  The people on the lists get called when their requested animal comes in.  Of course, the prospective owners still have to pass the adoption criteria.
I've had 4 cats by the way, all from the Humane Society, ranging in age (at adoption) from 5 months to 8 years old.  I've recently my convinced father and one of my clients to adopt rather than buy their next cat.  Both of them are thrilled with their new fur babies.


----------



## Faurecia

Just to keep in mind that if you are looking for a certain breed most breeds have organizations that go through pounds and take purebreds from them so that they won't be euthanized.  So if you search the web usually every breed will have an organization with a rescue site for that particular breed where they will help match you with the appropriate dog.  Most of these places have foster parents so that they know what the dogs personalities are like.


----------



## RenataM

Thanks to fellow TPFer Fayden who posted a story and link about this website which lists hundreds of dogs that are in danger of being euthanized in shelters throughout the US. 


www.dogsindanger.com


----------



## BookerMoose

jillybean307 said:


> This is a great website to learn tons about beagles: http://www.beagles-on-the-web.com/  plus they feature beagles who need rescuing.



In Canada, be sure to check out www.beaglepaws.com.  They are based in Newfoundland where, sadly, there are sooooo many unwanted abandoned hunting beagles - but they actively adopt in other provinces, including BC and Alberta in particular.  We adopted our third beagle Popcorn from BeaglePaws two years ago and they do wonderful work.   Arrroooo!


----------



## RenataM

SIL just adopted an amazing Shiba-Inu from these guys:
http://www.shibarescuegta.ca/

This is a Canadian rescue group


----------



## MandM

If anyone is in the middle of Pennsylvania, http://www.centrecountypaws.org is where I volunteer


----------



## babieejae1101

AZ rescues:
http://www.aawl.org/- AZ Animal Welfare League ( I got my cat through them).
http://www.foothillsanimal.org/- Foothills Animal Rescue ( Cave Creek, AZ).
http://www.azgrc.org/- AZ Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## Nola

A site which I follow religiously (would so love to adopt from here but they only do US adoptions): 
Sepra
http://www.rescuepug.com/

Gorgeous babies here too: 
http://www.pugrescuenetwork.com/

Here are all the pug rescues in US and one in Australia and Canada
http://www.pugrescue.com/hotlinks.html


----------



## cola262

I got my cat from North Shore Animal League:
http://www.nsalamerica.org/
Such a wonderful place!


----------



## babieejae1101

My Math professors got two of her Cocker Spaniels here. 
Castoff Cockers: Mesa, AZ: http://www.castoffcockers.org/


----------



## Couturegrl

LVobsessed415 said:


> anyone know of a good chihuahua rescue group?




YES!!! The Arizona Chihuahua Rescue is GREAT!! Their website is www.azchihuahuarescue.org

Also, there is one little Chi on the "Dogs In Danger" website who is scheduled to be put to sleep on March 15 b/c of a little cut on his head.  That link is:

http://www.dogsindanger.com/dog.jsp?did=1204002625436


----------



## momcarole

What a wonderful idea for a thread!  I got both my puggies from a rescue group.  If you are in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area check them out!
http://www.dfwpugs.com
They also show pugs available in the Austin and Houston areas.


----------



## Couturegrl

**update!! I called about the little Chi in my above post and he was adopted!!!**


----------



## bellapsyd

Chicagoland area, please consider Red Door Shelter

www.reddoorshelter.org

Only no kill shelter in Midwest that has dogs, cats, bunnies, and various other small critters.


----------



## bellapsyd

also for bunnies, please look at www.rabbit.org

That is the House Rabbit Society.

I know someone already mentioned this, but Best Friends (www.bestfriends.org) is AMAZING and I always donate....they rescue everything


----------



## skyqueen

Not to be mobid, and I know cancer, heart disease, etc. are important...but don't forget charitable donations can be made to ASPCA and other animal shelters in memory of someone. I am going to a funeral today and the gentleman wanted donations, in his memory, made to the MSPCA. Nice idea.


----------



## Sez

mokoni said:


> I volunteer for a no-kill cat rescue and placement center in West Michigan. All of the kitties up for adoption are listed on Petfinder. They are all up-to-date on their shots and have been spayed/neutered.
> 
> The most amazing thing is that there is a special shelter called Big Sid's which is designated solely for kitties who are FIV and/or FeLV positive. They are placed there and allowed to live there the rest of their lives unless they are lucky enough to be adopted, which does happen.
> 
> http://www.crashslanding.org/index.html
> http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/crashslanding.html


 
My boy is FIV+ve, I adopted him from a small London charity that takes on cats with disabilities and chronic health problems from the big charities that would otherwise put them to sleep. FIV is like HIV, and many cats live with it for years with no problems. The sad fact is that the commonest cause of premature death in FIV+ve cats is being euthanised because nobody will give them a home. My boy is one of the sweetest, most affectionate cats you could ever meet, and it breaks my heart thinking of all the others just like him out there who may never find homes, or worse be put to sleep.


----------



## ck21

In Minnesota, a wonderful no kill shelter...

animalarkshelter.org


----------



## Roxana

Here are some for greyhounds on the European land:
www.greyhoundsinneed.com/

http://www.greyhoundsinnood.nl/


----------



## gingarita

www.potcakeplace.com

please check out this thread it is for dogs (puppies) that are rescued in turks and caicos bahamas and my husband and i are couriers to bring pups to the states for new parents IT IS WONDERFUL and this breed of dog is amazing gorgeous and gentle they are desperate for homes....in the islands they are killed or tortured read the stories!


----------



## saragleave

Pug rescue org for southern-ish states (MD, VA, NC, SC, GA):  www.midatlanticpugrescue.org.
They don't turn any pugs away, so sometimes there are some sad cases up for adoption, but they do amazing things.  I'm a proud volunteer and adopter!


----------



## pegasuscom

Louisiana Catahoula Leopard Dog & Catahoula Mix Rescue Link

http://catahouligans.com/MonDogs/Mondogs.aspx

These dogs are best for VERY experienced large dog owners with fenced property.  They bred themselves in the wild from Mastiffs, Greyhounds, and red wolves (red wolves are now extinct) and were domesticated by Indian tribes in Louisiana.  They are the state dog of Louisiana.  Unfortunately, many people purchase them for their exotic coats and pale blue eyes (some have brown eyes as well) and then find out they have a tornado on their hands.  They are NOT labs or goldens with funky coats!  If you have experience with dominant, highly intelligent type breeds, they will be the best friend and protector that you could ever find.  They are not AKC sanctioned, but are shown in ARBA (American Rare Breed Association).


----------



## queennadine

We got our Bailey from Rocket Angel Italian Greyhound Rescue in Cape Coral, FL.

And you can go through the Italian Greyhound Club of America who I volunteer with!

http://www.raigr.com/

www.igca.com


----------



## carousel eyes

lelgin said:


> One of my favorite places that I always give money to is Best Friends in Utah. They save all pets, no matter what shape they are in.
> 
> www.bestfriends.org
> 
> It is my dream to vacation there one day.



YES!

I volunteered at Best Friends Animal Society last year, and they take the most amazing care of their animals there. So many of them are waiting for great owners who won't neglect them again and who are willing to take them as they are [a lot of them have disabilities/issues]. They go through a thorough process to choose fit owners. They have a variety of animals available for adoption, too!

There's a program on National Geographic about some of the animals there called Dogtown! It's a great show. =]

I'm hoping to adopt from there once I graduate from college.

It was a life-changing experience, and I really hope I can volunteer there again.


----------



## bagz_galore

..............my heart is breaking !! :cry:.....I want all these dogs!!! 
Thanks for this thread..I've been forwarding all your links to everyone I know....


----------



## Cindi

I adopted my Diabetic cat from a wonderful place called Tabby's Place:

http://www.tabbysplace.org/

They take in cats with all types of medical problems. Truly a wonderful place. About 70% of their cats are special needs. There are plenty there that are not special needs but their adoptions help the ones that do need special care. Check out the pics. Amazing no kill, no cage shelter.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

I can't believe I haven't added to this thread yet!

For anyone in the Pittsburgh/Southwestern PA/WV/OH area.....if you are looking for a cat, dog, or bunny to adopt, please consider Animal Friends, which is a wonderful no-kill shelter in the North Hills of Pittsburgh. They opened a gorgeous new facility a few years ago, complete with wooded outdoor walking trails for the dogs and free-roam rooms for the kitties.

I have been volunteering there for the past year, and have also adopted two beautiful cats from them. The staff is amazing, as are the hundreds of volunteers who devote their time and energy endlessly in support of these beautiful creatures.

They are open seven days a week, and can also be found here:

http://www.thinkingoutsidethecage.org/site/PageServer

Thank you for adopting rescue animals!!


----------



## lorihmatthews

In San Francisco, Animal Care & Control is awesome. Here's the page for dog adoptions, which is where I got my Chi/Pom mix Zoe in May:

http://www.sfgov.org/site/acc_page.asp?id=59460


----------



## chessmont

Greyhound Friends For Life, in Northern California Placement  of ex-racing dogs, I am a volunteer. Dogs are fully vetted, castrated, and temperament-tested. They are usually well-socialized, having had much human contact from birth.

Also an ethical, responsible breeder is a good person from whom to buy a purebred dog or puppy, with a known past, known health and genetics (to the best of science's  current knowledge) and temperament. Adults of various ages are often available, socialized retired  showdogs, or dogs that didn't pass muster for showing, but still make good pets


----------



## bbwwithpets

Any one know about adopting a skunk or micro pig? I cannot travel out of state to get one. I live in Fort Lauderdale FL.


----------



## BagloverBurr

Help with finding a adoptable dog in Beaufort SC, where should i go


----------



## lorihmatthews

BagloverBurr said:


> Help with finding a adoptable dog in Beaufort SC, where should i go



Try searching on Petfinder.com


----------



## lorihmatthews

Looking for Chihuahuas and/or Chihuahua mixes in Northern California?

The rescue group I volunteer for is:

http://www.aleguprescue.org


----------



## mothbeast

http://oaklandanimalservices.org/

I adopted my cats from Oakland Animal Services. They were nice and there were so many animals that really needed a home. Our cats were probably left in the night drop - the volunteer said that they was a note about their previous owners not being able to care for them anymore.


----------



## pardalis

What a great initiative! I want to "bump" this and give my support to this thread as a volunteer and adopter from the far north.

*Just a reminder to all of you considering adopting a pet:*
A lot of the owners that give up their pets to shelters never intended to do so when they first got their kitten/puppy/adorable bunny/etc, but then it turned out having a pet actually involves a great deal of responsibility - for the next 15- 20 years. Think it through! And when you know that you can provide a safe and loving home for a pet - please do consider adopting from a shelter! If you choose to get your pet from a breeder, make sure it is a serious one.

I strongly recommend everyone to abstain from supporting the puppy mill/pet shop industry!

Best of luck to all future human slaves of adorable pets


----------



## Harper Quinn

Hi, can anyone recommend a charity/rescue centre in London for adopting a kitten? I am looking for a particular breed (though a Turkish angora/Bengali would be nice!), just a fluffball to  and cherish.. 
Thanks!


----------



## clevercat

Harper Quinn said:


> Hi, can anyone recommend a charity/rescue centre in London for adopting a kitten? I am looking for a particular breed (though a Turkish angora/Bengali would be nice!), just a fluffball to  and cherish..
> Thanks!


 
There's Battersea, of course - and the Mayhew Animal Centre, also Celia Hammond Animal Trust has branches in Canning Town and Lewisham - there was a special needs Bengal kitten there (in Canning Town) the last time I was in. Give them a call and have a chat. Oh - and come back to post pictures once you adopt ....


----------



## Harper Quinn

clevercat said:


> There's Battersea, of course - and the Mayhew Animal Centre, also Celia Hammond Animal Trust has branches in Canning Town and Lewisham - there was a special needs Bengal kitten there (in Canning Town) the last time I was in. Give them a call and have a chat. Oh - and come back to post pictures once you adopt ....



Thank you so much!! I am going to have a look after Christmas, cannot wait


----------



## KitsilanoKittys

We brought 4 furry babies (2 big brindle dogs, 2 street tabbies) back from Athens with us. The shelter is incredibly supportive to overseas adoptions because the abuse of street strays is horrific with the economy destroyed. The people are taking out their anger on the strays with acid and vehicles. www.friendsofanimals-nf.com for pictures. Website is pretty good. Maria and Kiki know really good English. Ciao for now, H.


----------



## jka1234

Anyone in the Chicago land area should try PAWS...great organization and if you go to their website you will find that they have a run/walk coming up in June. Great way to show your support!


----------



## photogirl2

If you're looking to rescue/adopt a Siberian Husky in Colorado, North Star is just awesome. We got our boy Dante from them and are in the process of adopting another beautiful husky.

http://www.northstarhuskyrescue.org/info/display?PageID=8267


----------



## Star15Rin

Just got a beautiful kitten from PAWS in Norwalk, CT. The people there are wonderful and so nice. They have gorgeous cats of all ages and some dogs as well!


----------



## FrodofromAus

For anyone in Australia looking for a dog or cat, the site you will find them all listed on is* Petrescue*  Most of our rescue groups post on that site.


----------



## Binkysmom

got my Binky from Vancouver Rabbit Rescue.  http://www.vrra.org


----------



## luvprada

Petfinder.com lists shelters and rescue groups all around the US


----------



## Alexis168

Our family just recued a kitten inside the hood of our car.  Took her in for about a month and got her checked and spayed.  She is now our family member.


----------



## Conni618

Hoping for a Christmas miracle. 

Please read Willa, Smoke and Spark's story, and consider adopting one or all of them if you live anywhere in the vicinity of Southern California.  They are a loving little kitten family, who's mom is not much older than her baby boys. You can read about them, and see photos, and videos by clicking on the link in my signature below.


----------



## pommymommy

Conni618 said:


> Hoping for a Christmas miracle.
> 
> Please read Willa, Smoke and Spark's story, and consider adopting one or all of them if you live anywhere in the vicinity of Southern California.  They are a loving little kitten family, who's mom is not much older than her baby boys. You can read about them, and see photos, and videos by clicking on the link in my signature below.



Ohh I wish the best for them   If only I wasn't allergic!  They are beautiful animals.

I got my Gus from a rescue in Rhode Island that specializes in small dogs.  They rescued him as a stray about to be euthanized in West Virginia due to kennel cough.  My experience adopting from them was great, everyone was so friendly, and I still chat with my dog's old foster parents from time to time.  These are their available dogs, and the name is Friends of Homeless Animals, RI.  This is a picture of my dog I adopted, about almost exactly a year ago:


----------



## Conni618

pommymommy said:


> Ohh I wish the best for them   If only I wasn't allergic!  They are beautiful animals.
> 
> I got my Gus from a rescue in Rhode Island that specializes in small dogs.  They rescued him as a stray about to be euthanized in West Virginia due to kennel cough.  My experience adopting from them was great, everyone was so friendly, and I still chat with my dog's old foster parents from time to time.  These are their available dogs, and the name is Friends of Homeless Animals, RI.  This is a picture of my dog I adopted, about almost exactly a year ago:



Thank you for your kind words.  Willa and babies were unable to be placed, but are safely and happily ensconsed in my sister's over-crowded menagerie.  

Good luck with your sweet little rescued pup!


----------



## foxgal

Bestfriends.org is a wonderul organization - right now helping animals displaced by Hurricanes Harvey and Irma. 

We got our Coco in Baja, Mexico. Despite the many free clinics available, most Mexicans don't spay/neuter their pets so there are always unwanted puppies running around. Many get taken to where "gringos" and RV travellers hang out to get adopted.


----------



## BPC

If you're interested in rescuing a bulldog, and are in the NY, CT, NH, MA, MS, ME, basically the Northeast area:
*Bumper (Bulldog Urger Mission to Expedite Re-adoption) *http://www.bumperbulldogs.com*/*
and
*Long Island Bulldog Rescue (LIBR) *http://longislandbulldogrescue.org/
are both excellent rescues with wonderful people who run them.
They sometimes don't respond to adoption application because they're just bombarded - but they're very active on Facebook,  so if you see a pup you're interested in, just join the FB groups. They post and respond very quickly there.

If you're interested in rescuing a bulldog and are in the NJ/Midatlantic area:
Cathy from *Midatlantic Bulldog Rescue* is wonderful http://midatlanticbulldogrescue.com/blog/
There's also *HeavenSent Bulldog Rescue* http://heavensentbulldogrescue.com/adoptabledogs.html
who I've heard great things about.


----------



## Poshcarrots

For anyone looking to add a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel to their lives, there's a rescue org dedicated to rescuing and adopting them. Always happy to answer questions about Cavaliers if anyone is interested in getting one! 

https://cavalierrescueusa.org/


----------

